
Ask HN: Local company with a name brand or remote no name company? - nullundefined
Would you take a position at a local company that has a brand that is recognized in the industry, or a remote position with a virtually unknown company?
======
brudgers
I don't think that either would be a strong determinate of my decision absent
specific criteria that would be affected by one over the other.

